# New here hoping to learn lots



## spadey (Dec 27, 2021)

Hey all,

New member here. Hoping to make some friends and chat about our experiences. Married 15 years with 2 wonderful kids. Sex life hasn't been great for us lately so looking for new ideas to make it interesting again.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Welcome to TAM.


----------

